# Help!



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I need mags for this G17! Backordered, sold out, temporarily out of stock. I would like to have 3 more, even lightly used ones.I would hate to have to sit out the Iron Man shoot at my local gun club because I don't have enough mags. (80 to 100 rounds continuous fire) I can't see the $35.00 ea for them at my local gun and shooting emporium! He only has 2 to boot. Where can I lay my hands on a couple three or four, for a good price. I have seen them on-line for as low as $18.00 ea, but they are unavailable at the moment. I assume when the orders finally come in, they will reflect a price increase. I love this little 17, but I had no idea mags were so hard to find. At a reasonable price. Where is the #1 place for Glock mags?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's where I got mine and I can't find them any cheaper anywhere else.
http://www.ombexpress.com/product~sku~GA078.asp
Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Check out Glockmeister. They only charge $20 per magazine.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you checked your local pawn shops?


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, no pawn shops here. Maybe in the bigger cities, but none for miles here. Thanks for the links guys, I appreciate it. I'll check these out. I think the ombexpress is sold out. I'm pretty sure I talked to him yesterday. I will check it out along with glockmeister. Thanks again,R,J.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

R.J.Adams said:


> I need mags for this G17! Backordered, sold out, temporarily out of stock. I would like to have 3 more, even lightly used ones.I would hate to have to sit out the Iron Man shoot at my local gun club because I don't have enough mags. (80 to 100 rounds continuous fire) I can't see the $35.00 ea for them at my local gun and shooting emporium! He only has 2 to boot. Where can I lay my hands on a couple three or four, for a good price. I have seen them on-line for as low as $18.00 ea, but they are unavailable at the moment. I assume when the orders finally come in, they will reflect a price increase. I love this little 17, but I had no idea mags were so hard to find. At a reasonable price. Where is the #1 place for Glock mags?


Heck, Glock mags are EVERYWHERE!

Showing in-stock right now at the following places, all of whom I've dealt with and can recommend:

http://www.natchezss.com/category.cfm?category=18&brand=GL&catLevel=1 (Glock mag page)
http://www.natchezss.com/Category.c...etail&prodID=GLMF17117&prodTitle=G17 17RD MAG (G17 factory mag, specifically)

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/gl179mm17man.html

and if the above sources run out (because they are cheaper), try this one:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=538434&t=11082005
(more expensive there, but also in-stock)


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Buds is another resource.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/27_489


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Local gunshows have the best deal at $17.99 last time I checked. I always pick them up at every show.


----------

